

A Note on the Type (on Knuth's MetaFont) - dzuc
http://www.servinglibrary.org/read.html?id=8

======
krrrh
Dexter Sinister is a cool artist collective whose work I have enjoyed since
learning of them when they visited Vancouver a couple of years ago.

If you're not up to reading the whole essay, it's sill worth it to scan down
the PDF and see how the same font is represented differently depending on the
how the initial variables are set. This gave me a better intuitive
appreciation for how metafont works, and what makes it different from other
font specifications, than anything else I've read on the subject.

------
pkmays
I found it very hard to read this. The whole time my brain kept getting
distracted by how bad the fonts look.

------
notthemessiah
It's great to see Metafont put to use these days, while a wonderful concept,
seems like it fell into the margins of adoption and use with the prominance of
bitmap and later vector outline computer font standards.

------
aidenn0
is the metafont source downloadable?

~~~
notthemessiah
<http://tug.ctan.org/tex-archive/systems/knuth/dist/mf/>

